# Removing rear windshield wiper



## Rogue2016 (Dec 16, 2019)

We went through the low garage door with the liftgate open !! Windshield wiper motor a gonna. Need to remove inside liftgate panel. HOW please. 2016 Nissan Rogue.


----------

